

Incensed judge denies Lerach's request to work off community service by teaching - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202464428952&Incensed_Judge_Rejects_Lerachs_Request_to_Work_Off_Community_Service_by_Teaching

======
anigbrowl
I rather wish there were a legal version of HN, for stories like this which
are interesting to only a subset of readers. I suppose one could comment on
the article page, but per-page commenting doesn't foster persistent discussion
communities (hence the comment sewer on most newspaper websites).

